# MOOTS without Kent Eriksen



## customsteel

Kent has left Moots if you all dont know by now. Theres a paragraph about the departure on the Moots site and it looks as if Kent will start building his own line of frames again. How would you feel about purchasing a Moots now that the founder is gone? Has Moots lost its soul and gone corporate like Merlin etc??????? Tell me what you think...


----------



## varoadie

*Moots sans Erickson*



customsteel said:


> Kent has left Moots if you all dont know by now. Theres a paragraph about the departure on the Moots site and it looks as if Kent will start building his own line of frames again. How would you feel about purchasing a Moots now that the founder is gone? Has Moots lost its soul and gone corporate like Merlin etc??????? Tell me what you think...


Kent leaving Moots has no effect on the bikes that have been sold, I'm one of them. For the bikes sold after that the verdict remains to be seen but probably and hopefully no difference in quality. They still have the same machines and craftsmen and drive for perfection. Moots has lost it's founder and figurehead but don't think they have "gone corporate" just because he left. I love my bike, regardless. His (Kent's) new frames will probably be awesome as he undoubtedly has been thinking and planning for some time about this venture. Everyone moves on and I'm looking forward to seeing what the new year brings. Good topic.


----------



## varoadie

*Oops!*



varoadie said:


> Kent leaving Moots has no effect on the bikes that have been sold, I'm one of them. For the bikes sold after that the verdict remains to be seen but probably and hopefully no difference in quality. They still have the same machines and craftsmen and drive for perfection. Moots has lost it's founder and figurehead but don't think they have "gone corporate" just because he left. I love my bike, regardless. His (Kent's) new frames will probably be awesome as he undoubtedly has been thinking and planning for some time about this venture. Everyone moves on and I'm looking forward to seeing what the new year brings. Good topic.


First time poster here! Didn't mean to put the thumbs up icon in the topic area but after the last sentence! Meaning "good post!!" I gotta figure this thing out!!!!! 

Varoadie


----------



## customsteel

I guess what I'm trying to convey is the loss of the heart and soul of the company...I was/am in the market for a new Moots custom frame but when I heard that he had left, it just took me by surprise and am rethinking the whole thing. I realize that he had sold the company to Chris Miller a few years ago and that he probably had to stay with Moots for a pre-determined amount of time. They also lost one of their welders I believe and are going thru some other changes...I'm sure his new frames will be an excellent product as well...


----------



## varoadie

*Tough decision....*



customsteel said:


> I guess what I'm trying to convey is the loss of the heart and soul of the company...I was/am in the market for a new Moots custom frame but when I heard that he had left, it just took me by surprise and am rethinking the whole thing. I realize that he had sold the company to Chris Miller a few years ago and that he probably had to stay with Moots for a pre-determined amount of time. They also lost one of their welders I believe and are going thru some other changes...I'm sure his new frames will be an excellent product as well...


I understand. I guess you just have to go with what you feel. I've only had my Moots for a few months and wasn't as aware of the "internal workings" at Moots as you are. I did know that one of the Customer service guys had left to pursue "other interests". Didn't know the other stuff. I called in there the other day and spoke with a finisher, Caleb I think, and he couldn't have been more helpful and polite getting me new stickers and answering questions.
There are a lot of nice Ti bikes out there but I thought Moots was the best for me when I chose to purchase it over other brands. If I knew this info (about Kent) and was buying now I really don't know what I'd do. My reasons for buying a Moots was the 6/4 Ti Option, quality of workmanship, perfect frame alignment, the mystique being what it was and what it stood for to have a Moots, and great customer service. 
Like you, I'll be tuning in to see what unfolds but unlike you, I do not have to make a tough decision which was already made, presumably, before the departure.
What other bikes would you consider?


----------



## conrad gardner

Moots should be fine without Kent. In recent years he wasn't building the frames, nor was he doing lots of new R&D for them that panned out. They still have some of the best welders, machinists and finishers in the business. I would not be concerned at all about buying one of the best ti frames you can get from them if that's what you are after.


----------



## idris icabod

My first post here, but a regular reader. I actually placed my order for a stock 59 cm Moots frame this morning, I did know that Kent had left (never actually heard of him until he left though). In my opinion, and after speaking with the people at Moots a few times, the people I interacted with (only 3) all had a passion for bikes and a customer service mindset. I find it impossible to believe that one guy (okay the founder) setting up shop a few hundred feet away would suddenly change anything. But to answer the question, it wouldn't and didn't affect my opinion to buy Moots. Then again my frame is in stock so was probably built before this guy left.


----------



## Henry Chinaski

I think it's worse when the founder decides to take pick up his company and move it elsewhere (Ibis, Fat, etc.).


----------



## neil0502

*I'm with you*



idris icabod said:


> My first post here, but a regular reader. I actually placed my order for a stock 59 cm Moots frame this morning, I did know that Kent had left (never actually heard of him until he left though). In my opinion, and after speaking with the people at Moots a few times, the people I interacted with (only 3) all had a passion for bikes and a customer service mindset. I find it impossible to believe that one guy (okay the founder) setting up shop a few hundred feet away would suddenly change anything. But to answer the question, it wouldn't and didn't affect my opinion to buy Moots. Then again my frame is in stock so was probably built before this guy left.


Ordered my 59cm Vamoots this week, too. As already noted, though: if it's not custom, it's probably already built. Only time will tell if the company or its products change. Meanwhile, I'm pretty darned excited (as, I'm sure, are you) about getting my bike!


----------



## idris icabod

Neil,
I just got a call from my local shop, my Moots arrived today, Hurrah! I got the Compact SL. I am pretty excited. I am having the shop build it up which may not be until Wednesday or Thurdsday. I know I got the last 59 cm compact SL in stock according to Moots. I hope that I didn't prolong your wait too much if you are going for this same frame. 
If anyone is interested, at the Moots official site there is a post from Chris Miller to a thread in the same vain as this one. Very reassuring, if anyone needed reassuring that is. It basically says that he has been the 'new' owner for the past ten years and that all of the Moots staff is as committed to producing a high quality product post-Kent as they were pre-Kent.
Neil, enjoy the ride.
Mark


----------



## neil0502

*What color is envy again?*



idris icabod said:


> Neil,
> I just got a call from my local shop, my Moots arrived today, Hurrah! I got the Compact SL. I am pretty excited. I am having the shop build it up which may not be until Wednesday or Thurdsday. I know I got the last 59 cm compact SL in stock according to Moots. I hope that I didn't prolong your wait too much if you are going for this same frame.


Congrats, Mark! Thanks for the concern, but I'm going with the straight Vamoots. Your SL buy set me back not one moment  

You gonna' post the build list for us? I'll close out my post with mine. 

In my case, this is my first road bike (been pushing my Cannondale T2000 tourer up and down the hills for a couple years now). The LBS told me they are often hesitant to turn over bikes like these on a Friday. New bike, new geometry, new handling characteristics. Send people off on a Sat. a.m. club ride too quickly, people get excited about their buddy's new bike, get a little close in the pace line . . . wipeout! Fair advice. I'll put my first few rides out solo.

What are you upgrading from?

Mine will be . . . and no jokes about the triple. I'm taking a lot of crap for that already ;-)

Frame:	Moots Vamoots
Frame Size:	59cm 
Fork:	Look HSC 4
Brakes:	Campagnolo Record
Brake Shift:	Campagnolo Record
Crank:	Campagnolo Record Triple
Bottom Bracket:	Campagnolo Record
Front Derailleur:	Campagnolo Chorus Triple
Cassette:	Campagnolo Chorus
Rear Derailleur:	Campagnolo Record Long Cage
Chain:	Campagnolo Record
Pedals:	Shimano M540
Headset:	Chris King NoThread Set
Stem:	Easton EA70 Road
Handlebar:	Easton EC 90 Equipe
Handlebar Tape:	Cinelli Solid Cork
Seatpost:	Easton EC90 Carbon
Saddle:	Selle Italia Turbomatic Quattro Gel
Tires(f/r):	Vittoria Rubino Pro (K)
Tubes(f/r):	Salsa Ultralight
Factory Wheel:	Campagnolo Eurus
Rim Tape:	Velox Cloth Rim Tape
Skewers:	Campagnolo Record


----------



## idris icabod

Neil,
I am glad that I didn't deprive you. One of my big debates was between the standard Vamoots and the Compact. I got the compact geometry because I have a Colnago C-50 and wanted something a little different. I am keeping the C-50 as I really love it, I just have an itch that never seems to get scratched when it comes to bikes and I also have a very understanding wife!
Anyway, my build when it is complete should be as attached. I tried to keep everything silver. I put the tires and cassette onto my wheels last night and the gray tires look really slick with the silver wheels. I didn't go for a triple yet (no stigma here, although when I lived in Boulder, CO I heard some comments directed at triple riding friends), I do have compact chainrings (50-34) on my Colnago but have 39-53 chain rings on this. If I can work out how to do it I am going to post a picture on the Moots photo gallery, I hope you do the same. Our builds are actually pretty similar. I think we should both give ourselves a very large pat on the back for having such exceptionally good taste!  
The weather this weekend sucks. It has rained all day (Tucson, AZ), so I am in no rush to get the Moots until we have sunny days again.
Mark

Frame: Moots Compact SL
Frame Size: 59cm 
Fork: Alpha Q sub 3 (41 rake)
Brakes: Campagnolo Record (silver)
Brake Shift: Campagnolo Record
Crank: Campagnolo Record alloy
Bottom Bracket: Campagnolo Record
Front Derailleur: Campagnolo Record
Cassette: Campagnolo Record (11-23)
Rear Derailleur: Campagnolo Record 
Chain: Campagnolo Record
Pedals: Time Impact Mag Ti
Headset: Chris King NoThread Set (pewter)
Stem: Moots open road (probably 130)
Handlebar: FSA RD-200
Handlebar Tape: Deda Elementi (silver carbon)
Seatpost: Moots straight (340 mm)
Saddle: Fizik Aliante Ti (silver)
Tires(f/r): Michelin Pro Race 2 (Gray/black)
Tubes(f/r): I buy them in bulk on sale, they may be Specialized
Factory Wheel: Mavic Ksyrium SSL SC
Rim Tape: none for the Mavics apparantly
Skewers: Mavic
Cages: Tacx Tao in silver/black


----------



## neil0502

*That's going to be one sweet bike!*

Once this weather clears (San Diego = same flooding as you're getting), we'll have to post first impression ride reports. You've got a pretty phenomenal benchmark against which to measure the ride quality of the SL. I'd be interested in your thoughts of the Ti relative to the CF as each of these builders has implemented.

Are you currently running an 11t in back? How often (if at all) do you spin out your 50/34 on the high end? I was vacillating between the compact (probably with a 51t) and the triple for a while.

Your SL's going to be beautiful. I chickened out on the Moots stem & seatpost, but--as aesthetics go--that's about as good as it gets. I took my wife along for the final buy. Aside from being gracious about this (maybe not as gracious as yours! I'll let you know . . . oh, next year  ), I gave her creative license over the issues of color and texture.

This is gonna' be fun....

Neil


----------



## idris icabod

I am running an 11-23 on the Colnago with 34-50 chain rings. I actually started with a 12-25 but found the 34-23 to be unnecessarily low for the climbs around here and did find that I span out the 50-12 quite a lot and got dropped on the decents, from a group running generally 53-39 and 12-25. The 50-11 now gives me a higher gear, so I can keep up decending now.
I have never owner a Ti bike, I originally wanted a Colnago CT-2 rather than the C-50, but was told the wait for the Ti Colnago could be almost a year, I got the C-50 in about 2 months in the exact colour that I wanted. I have no regrets apart from it didn't quench my thirst for a Ti bike. 
The choice of Moots was pretty difficult as there are so many nice frames out there, I am sure you have spent the months surfing the web building an opinion on the different manufacturers. I really like Serotta and Seven and was partial to Dean, I visited the place a couple of times when I lived in Boulder but I heard the wait can be fairly lengthy. 
As for you, I bet the switch from a Cannondale touring bike to the Moots will be like night and day. Your wife does realise that she may not be seeing much of you? By signing off on the bike she signed off on a few extra riding hours a week.
Anyway, I had better get back to cleaning. Our dog found a mud bath today and decided to roll in it followed by jumping on all our furniture and pretty much all the carpets in the house, he has a dog door and free reign of the house and garden during the day. I think a couple of the sofas are now trash (8 months old) and the carpets are getting cleaned on Sunday. The insurance guys seemed very nice and it was actually pretty funny, after the initial shock of seeing mud on every wall and pretty much everything else, the dog took more than an hour to wash! I am glad I keep the bikes in the garage, he cannot get in there. Perhaps I should keep the dog in the garage and the bikes in the house. Still at least he will never ask to take my car and wreck that unlike the kids no doubt will soon.


----------

